
Show HN: End-to-End encrypted chat using Firebase and WebCrypto API - Raed667
https://chat-a9892.firebaseapp.com
======
Raed667
OP here: this is a day old project, so expect rough edges and some bugs here
and there.

Any/all feedback is appreciated.

